# Erlaubnisschein verloren



## oldhesse (7. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich angel am Rhein. Hab ne Jahreskarte im Mai gekauft und natürlich prompt verloren. Ich nehme an, dass ich mal bei ner Runde "Räum den Angelrucksack auf" die ganzen Tageskarten aus meinem Büchlein entfernt habe und dabei den Erlaubnisschein ebenfalls entsorgt habe.

Ich hab deshalb prompt mir ne beglaubigte Kopie von der Verkauffstelle geholt. Ist sogar eine angeschlossene Amtstelle. Die haben auch keine Anstalten gemacht, jedoch ist das ja so ne Sache mit den Kopien. Ich bin also gespannt ob ich überhaupt dieses Jahr mal kontrolliert werde und wie dann argumentiert wird. Ändern will ich an der Situation nichts, ich hab den Schein bezahlt, hab ne beglaubigte Kopie von der Durhschrift und sehe auch nicht ein noch einmal für die paar Tage 50 Lappen auszugeben.

Nach dem Erlebnis dachte ich mir für die ZUkunft, dass ich die Originaldokumente im Auto aufbewahre und Kopien im Rucksack mitführe. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich nehm ja nicht immer alles vom Angelzeug mit. Deshalb hab ich fürs Spinnangeln auch einen anderen Rucksack als fürs Ansitzen. Zudem verzichte ich meist komplett auf meine Geldbörse, weils mir am Wasser (vor allem bei Nacht) viel zu risikoreich ist mit allen Dokumenten rumzurennen, egal ob wegen Verlust, Diebstahl oder einfach beim Herumstolpern in den Buhnenköpfen.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn mit Kopien gemacht im Allgemeinen? Auch wenn die Regelung klar ist und die Logik des Originaldokuments mir einleuchtet, muss ich sagen, dass ich es ziemlich kleinlich finden würde wenn man bei der Mitführung von Kopien gleich einkassiert wird. Bei einem ordentlichen Gespräch wäre ich schon schwer schockiert, wenn ein "Aufseher" oder die Polizei ansich darauf beharren würde.

Lasst mal hören welche Erfahrungen ihr so gemacht habt...


----------



## bream (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

ich angel nunmehr seit 19 jahren am Rhein. in dieser zeit wurde ich noch nie kontrolliert. zwar hab ich den schein meist im Auto oder der ködertasche rumfliegen, aber den wollt noch nie jemand sehen. sind bei euch Kontrollen so häufig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Kopien sind (meines Wissens) einfach NICHT erlaubt (du könntest sonst ja ne Kopie vom Führerschein machen, bevor Du ihn abgeben musst wg. Trunkenheit z. B., um weiterfahren zu können) ..


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo,

wie Thomas richtig erwähnt, eine Kopie gilt nicht. Sie kann erleichternd sein, z.B. beim Beantragen eines Ersatzdokuments wegen der Daten die man dann schon hat, Aber mit einer Kopie von egal auch was kann man sich weder ausweisen noch sonst irgend etwas beweisen.
Oder ganz einfach; die Kopie gilt Nichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## iltis05 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Kopien zählen nicht, ist nur Papierverschwendung.
In Bawü an Rhein wird häufiger kontrolliert und das ist gut so.
Es meiner meinung ja sowieso zu wenig kontrolliert, mehr kontrollen undces würde vielleicht auch bei uns Anglern ein wandel geben.


----------



## Clasher (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Ich lasse die Originaldokumente auch immer im Auto, falls die Kopie dann mal nicht ausreichen sollte kann man das Original ja holen gehen.
Allerdinfs wurde ich noch nie kontrolliert.
Grus oLLi


----------



## Andal (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Kopien zählen nicht, ist nur Papierverschwendung.



Außer sie sind amtlich beglaubigt. Versuchs auf deinem Gemeindeamt, ob sie dir, aus den o.a. genannten Gründen. eine beglaubigte Kopie von Fischereischein und der Erlaubnis erstellen. Wenn ja ist alles in Sack und Tüten, wenn nicht, dann kannst du ja auf das Goodwill des Kontrolleurs hoffen, der sich ja am Rhein, insbesondere Nachts sowieso nicht blicken lässt.


----------



## racoon (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



Andal schrieb:


> Außer sie sind amtlich beglaubigt. Versuchs auf deinem Gemeindeamt, ob sie dir, aus den o.a. genannten Gründen. eine beglaubigte Kopie von Fischereischein und der Erlaubnis erstellen. Wenn ja ist alles in Sack und Tüten, wenn nicht, dann kannst du ja auf das Goodwill des Kontrolleurs hoffen, der sich ja am Rhein, insbesondere Nachts sowieso nicht blicken lässt.



Humbug. Kopie bleibt Kopie, ob amtlich beglaubigt oder nicht. Wenn die Vorlage eines Dokumentes im Original verlangt wird, dann taugt ne Kopie zum Tränen wegwischen und die Gebühr für die Beglaubigung hätte man besser in Angelzeug investiert. Beglaubigt heißt nichts anderes als 'Kopie stimmt mit Original überein ZUM ZEITPUNKT DER BEGLAUBIGUNG '.


----------



## oberfranke (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



oldhesse schrieb:


> . *Hab ne Jahreskarte im Mai gekauft und natürlich  prompt* *verloren.* Ich nehme an, dass ich mal bei ner Runde "Räum den  Angelrucksack auf" die ganzen Tageskarten aus meinem Büchlein entfernt  habe *und dabei den Erlaubnisschein ebenfalls entsorgt habe.....*
> Ich hab deshalb prompt mir ne beglaubigte Kopie von der Verkauffstelle geholt. Ist sogar eine angeschlossene Amtstelle.


Wr lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  

Geh die Sache mal ruhig an. 

Du hast eine beglaubigte Kopie Das reicht völlig aus- vorausgesetzt das die Verkaufsstelle berechtigt ist Kopien zu beglaubigen. 

Du hast ja nicht den Angelschein sondern "nur" die Jahreskarte verloren.


----------



## bombe20 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Was die wenigsten wissen ist, dass man sich bei seiner Krankenkasse kostenlos Kopien beglaubigen lassen kann. Als nützliche Info am Rande der Diskussion.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Was soll passieren, wenn es eine Durchschrift gibt, die den Erwerb der Erlaubnis beweist? Ein Exemplar müsste ja auch bei der Ausgabestelle liegen. Die liegen da ja nicht umsonst...

Wenn der Kontrolleur es nicht glaubt wird er vermutlich eh bei der Ausgabestelle anrufen...


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Wir haben beim Bootsangeln immer nur Kopien dabei, die Originale bleiben im Auto.
Bei der letzten Kontrolle durch die Wasserschutzpolizei waren die beamten sehr freundlich und meinten, als wir anboten wir könnten gerne zusammen zu den autos fahren und die originaldokumente vorlegen, dass das gar kein problem ist.


----------



## pike-81 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Moinsen!
Klinke mich mal ins Thema ein:
Mein Bruder hat wahrscheinlich Fischereischein sowie Bescheinigung der abgelegten Prüfung beim Umzug verbummelt. 
Was nun?
Prüfung wiederholen?
Oder sind die Daten irgendwo gespeichert?
Ist das schon jemandem passiert?
Petri


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Nach dem Erlebnis dachte ich mir für die ZUkunft, dass ich die Originaldokumente im Auto aufbewahre und Kopien im Rucksack mitführe. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich nehm ja nicht immer alles vom Angelzeug mit. Deshalb hab ich fürs Spinnangeln auch einen anderen Rucksack als fürs Ansitzen. Zudem verzichte ich meist komplett auf meine Geldbörse, weils mir am Wasser (vor allem bei Nacht) viel zu risikoreich ist mit allen Dokumenten rumzurennen, egal ob wegen Verlust, Diebstahl oder einfach beim Herumstolpern in den Buhnenköpfen.


jaja, der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier.
schaff dir ´ne angelweste und ein etui für die papiere an, was besseres gibt´s nicht.
hast du führer- und fahrzeugschein dabei?
am wasser bin ich bis jetzt erst einmal kontrolliert worden, in 35 jahren und das war mehr eine alibikontrolle unseres damaligen jugendwartes.


----------



## GeorgeB (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



> Was nun?
> Prüfung wiederholen?
> Oder sind die Daten irgendwo gespeichert?



Wenn die Prüfung nicht ewig lange her ist, sind die Daten gespeichert.


----------



## chris1974 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Wasserdichte Hülle, Papiere rein und im Boot oder am Mann befestigen. Was ist das immer für ein Tara?!


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wir haben beim Bootsangeln immer nur Kopien dabei, die Originale bleiben im Auto.
> Bei der letzten Kontrolle durch die Wasserschutzpolizei waren die beamten sehr freundlich und meinten, als wir anboten wir könnten gerne zusammen zu den autos fahren und die originaldokumente vorlegen, dass das gar kein problem ist.



Die Bootspapiere/-Führerschein meinst du damit aber nicht, oder ? Die muss man wie beim Auto im Original dabei haben.

Da man ja die Fischereierlaubnis auch am Mann haben muss, hat sich die Diskussion Kopie oder nicht, doch eigentlich eh erledigt.
Zum Glück sind die Papiere auch nicht Din A4 Lappen, die man schlecht verstauen kann |wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (15. September 2015)

pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Klinke mich mal ins Thema ein:
> Mein Bruder hat wahrscheinlich Fischereischein sowie Bescheinigung der abgelegten Prüfung beim Umzug verbummelt.
> Oder sind die Daten irgendwo gespeichert?
> Petri


Das sind amtliche Dokumente. Die Fischereibehörde die deinem Bruder die Scheine ausgestellt hat, verfügt über Nachweise. Wird vermutlich eine Gebühr kosten, diese wieder zu beschaffen.


----------



## RuebeKauf (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Klinke mich mal ins Thema ein:
> Mein Bruder hat wahrscheinlich Fischereischein sowie Bescheinigung der abgelegten Prüfung beim Umzug verbummelt.
> Was nun?
> ...



Mir ist das gleiche vor 3 Jahren auch passiert (allerdings nur mit dem Prüfungszeugnis).
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch in HH ist, aber in NRW wendest du dich dann an die untere Fischereibehörde. Der Beamte hat in den PC geschaut und konnte mir auf den Tag genau sagen, daß ich 1993 meine Prüfung abgelegt habe und hat mir für 35€ eine Zweitschrift ausgehändigt.


----------



## pike-81 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Cool, danke für die Info!
Dann lohnt sich ja der Weg zum Amt.


----------



## Mainschneider (15. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Klinke mich mal ins Thema ein:
> Mein Bruder hat wahrscheinlich Fischereischein sowie Bescheinigung der abgelegten Prüfung beim Umzug verbummelt.
> Was nun?
> ...






Hi, hatte das gleiche Problem.  Da muss sich dein Bruder an die untere Fischereibehörde deiner Stadt bzw. Kreises wenden.
Die haben das prüfungszeugnis auf Mikrofilm gespeichert.
Ideal wäre es wenn dein Bro sich noch an das genaue Datum der Prüfung erinner kann.
Sonst lässt der faule Beamte einen nämlich gern mal 13 wochen waren. 
Wie in meinem Fall. Da hilft dann nur denn Boss von ihm nerven.
Die Kopie muss beglaubigt sein.
Damit sowie 2 Passbildern zur ausstellenden Behörde deiner Stadt bzw. Deines Kreises.

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## AndiHam (16. September 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die Info!
> Dann lohnt sich ja der Weg zum Amt.



Und es lohnt sich auch, von seiner Urkunde ein bis 2 Kopien zu machen, die man dann natürlich nicht zusammen mit dem Original aufbewahrt


----------



## oldhesse (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Danke für die Antworten + Meinungen zum Thema. 
Für mich stellt sich die Sache nun so dar, dass ich die Originaldokumente nicht mehr mitnehme. Stattdessen nehme ich gerne in Kauf, dass man mit mir zum Auto fährt und/oder zur Dienststelle einlädt.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo oldhesse

Wie bereits erwähnt, Kopien gelten niemals, sie dienen eventuell zur Erleichterung bei der Beschaffung von Ersatzpapieren. 
Wenn Du mit Kopien ans Wasser gehst ist unter Umständen ein Bußgeld fällig, wenn Dich die Polizei kontrolliert. Wenn Du an einem Gewässer fischst an welchen der Fang bei Entnahme im Fangbuch einzutragen ist, hast Du ein echtes Problem, wenn Du einen Fisch entnimmst und diesen in die Kopie einträgst und Du von einem Aufseher kontrolliert wirst. 
Dieser wird Dir nämlich unterstellen, dass Du (ganz einfach) be********n wolltest.
Ein guter Rat, mach Kopien, hebe sie daheim auf und nimm die Originale mit, wie es ja auch richtig ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oldhesse (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo Lajos,

ich kenne die Gesetzeskunde und gebe dir Recht mit deinem Text.
Sollte man mir tatsächlich Betrug unterstellen, ist dies schnell vom Tisch, da ja nachweisbar. Sollte man dann auf eine Zahlung beharren, wird diese eben geleistet. Ich sehe darin kein Problem für mich und nach einigen Erfahrungsaustausch diesbezüglich gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass mich der Papst persönlich kontrolliert. Sollte es doch der Papst werden, ist dies eben so. Dann kriegt der Papst seine 10 Euro beim nachzeigen am nächsten Tag auf der Dienststelle und ich bin sicher die Kollegen laden mich auf nen Kaffee ein


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo oldhesse,

wie willst Du das, im Falle des Falles, mit dem "Betrug" vom Tisch  bekommen, wenn Du einen entnommen Fisch in die Kopie des Fangbuches einträgst? jeder, aber auch jeder wird Dir unterstellen dass Du beim Fanglimit tricksen wolltest, da ja nicht überprüft werden kann, ob Du den Fang später auch ins richtigen Fangbuch überträgst.
Du bekommsst im günstigen Fall eine eindringliche Verwarnung und fliegst im Wiederholungsfall aus dem Verein; im ungünstigsten fliegst Du gleich raus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oldhesse (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo Lajos,

Hast du tatsächlich so schlechte Erfahrung gemacht oder gehörst du persönlich zu diesen äußerst gewissenhaften Kontrolleuren, die bei jeder Kleinigkeit vom Schlimmsten ausgehen?

Noch einmal. Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht mit dem was du schreibst, ich argumentiere weder gegen das Gesetz noch gegen deine Erklärung, ich stelle lediglich meine Meinung dazu dar und wie ich damit umgehe.

Grundlegend ist Papier Papier und auch nicht mehr Wert als Papier. Wenn Kontrolleure anhand von beglaubigen Kopien gleich vom Schlimmsten ausgehen (so wie du es darstellst) ist das schon ein klares Zeichen gegen die Vernunft. So unvernünftige Leute habe ich aber persönlich noch nie getroffen am Wasser. Vielleicht ist deine Erfahrung da ja anders. Meine ist, dass wenn man selbst höflich ist und Klarheit schafft und man sich nett miteinander abstimmt, dass man dann nicht Betrug, Diebstahl oder Mord vorgeworfen bekommt. Und selbst wenn dem nicht so ist, rufe ich gerne die Polizei dazu, die dann die Allgemeine Bereitschaft meinerseits schnell erkennen werden und mich mit 10 Euro entweder nach Hause begleiten oder am nächsten Tag mit dem Kaffee auf der Dienststelle empfangen werden.

Im Verein ist dies übrigens von meiner Seite aus noch ungefährlicher. Man kennt sich, man schätzt sich und es ist gut so im Miteinander. Sollte das anders sein, ist der Verein entweder mit 500 Leuten überbeseelt und man spricht hier mehr von einer Organisation als von einem Verein oder der Verein wäre schlichtweg nichts für mich.

Im übrigen habe ich schon selbst erlebt, dass ein Mitangler keine 10 Minuten vor mir von einer Polizeistreife auf dem Weg zum Wasser kontrolliert wurde. Direkt an der Bundesstraße parallel zum Rhein. Der hatte seinen Schein gar nicht dabei. Durfte 10 Euro zahlen und den Schein holen. Die Polizisten haben auf deine Rückkehr am Angelplatz gewartet. 

Eine überaus übliche Vorgehensweise, wie auch beim Vergessen des Führerscheins oder der Ausweisdokumente. Den Randalierer und notorischen "Ich habe Recht-Mensch" nimmt man mit auf die Dienststelle, den vernünftigen "ich habs total verpennt, aber hier eine Kopie ich bringe alles nach-Mensch" gibt man einen guten Ratschlag mit auf dem Weg und trifft sich am nächsten Tag - wenn überhaupt - auf der Dienststelle. Die meisten laufen nach entspannter Aufklärung weiter.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Du musst es ja nicht so handhaben


----------



## mieze691 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Mir fehlt mein Prüfungszeugnis leider bekomme ich keinen Ersatz da solche Akten im Amt nur 30 Jahre aufgehoben werden und es bei mir schon etwas länger her ist. Habe aber kein Problem damit weil mein Fischereischein auch so immer verlängert wird.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo oldhesse,

Du schreibst, dass Papier auch nicht mehr wert ist als Papier. Na, dann versuch mal mit der Kopie eines Geldscheines zu bezahlen.
Im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz steht u.A. , dass der Fischereischein und der Erlaubnissschein mitzführen ist. Von Kopien steht da nichts. Da ich weiss, dass eine Kopie als Ausweis oder als Nachweis von Sonstnochwas keine Gültigkeit hat, nehme ich an, dass im Fischereigesetz Deines Bundeslandes ähnliches steht wie in unserem.
Wenn Du in Deinem Verein gut angesehen bist ist das schön für Dich, bin ich in meinem auch. Trotzdem kann von Seiten der Vereinsführung für bestimmte Mitglieder keine Extrawurst gebraten weden, gleiches Recht für alle. Also darf dann jeder nur Kopien mitführen oder eben keiner. Spätestens ab hier kann man dann ein Fangbuch vergessen, da auch ihr Angler habt, die dies ausnützen würden und beim Limit eben tricksen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass das der Verein intern gar nicht erlauben kann, weil dies gegen das Gesetz verstoßen würde.
Ich fische nun ja schon wirklich sehr lange, aber auf den Gedanken Kopien der Fischereipapiere anstatt der Originale mitzunehmen bin ich wirklich nie gekommen.
Und ja, ich habe schon etliche unvernünftige Leute am Wasser getroffen, eigentlich viel zu viele und die gibt es überall, auch bei euch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oldhesse (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo Lajos,

gibt doch gar keinen Grund sich in Rage zu schreiben. Jeder gibt dir doch Recht mit dem was du sagst. Auch in Hessen ist das Gesetz unmissverständlich. Wenn ich es anders handhabe und nicht ganz so im Beamtendeutsch wie du es gerne sehen möchtest, gilt ja noch immer die Devise "Leben und leben lassen". Das hat auch nichts mit Ansehen zu tun sondern einfach damit, dass man fünfe gerade sein lassen kann bei vollkommender Einsicht und freundlichen Miteinander


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Hallo oldhesse,

also in Rage bin ich überhaupt nicht und wie Du das mit den Kopien handhabst ist mir egal. Nur sehe ich überhaupt kein Problem darin, wenn man die "richtigen" Papiere mit sich führt, denn genau dazu sind sie ja da und zu nichts Anderem.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Marcus_mck (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein verloren*

Aus der Praxis heraus, akzeptiere ich bei den Kontrollen auch keine Kopien. Weder Angelschein noch Kopie der Jahreskarte/Tageskarte. 

Es ist immer möglich das ein Angelschein eingezogen wurde und der Kollege derzeit keinen besitzt(bereits Live erlebt). Bei den Tages - bzw. Jahreskarten das gleiche. 

Es sollte für keinen ein Problem sein diese im Original mit zu führen. 

Auch bei Vereinskollegen kann ich da keine Ausnahmen machen.
Schliesslich hätte sonnst jeder Gastfischer der das mitbekommt ja auch das Recht mit kopierten Unterlagen zu fischen.

Meine papiere sind in einer Wasserdichten Tüte mit Reisverschluss im Angelkoffer, somit immer dabei.


----------

